# 3 1/2 week old buck



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have one buck who I am due to split off from mum and sisters on saturday, the other day I noticed him chasing his sisters around  I didnt know what to do and I couldnt get on here to ask advice as our computer is on the blink! Should I take him out now or wait till saturday? they have all stopped feeding from mum. He is the only buck.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Most breeds of mice can be separated at 21 days old.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh great, Thanks guys thats a relief


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

my baby mice were doing the same thing at about the same age as yours.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Dragonfly-Stud said:


> Most breeds of mice can be separated at 21 days old.


I would just like to add that although they 'can' perhaps survive from this age onwards, it's NOT a good idea to remove them if you want strong healthy adults. I usually separate at 4.5 weeks old and wouldn't recommend anyone to separate before 4 weeks - there should never be a situation where this is necessary.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Debatable..............4 weeks are better in general but no ill effects will arise from 21 day separations for most breeds of mice.
In my experience most not all of my mice stop feeding from mother on day 19 hence I see no reason to leave them longer especially bucks whom often turn to wimps when left with mummy and can then often take a while to get breeding satisfactorily.

Please note not all  mice are ready at 21 days, judge your own breeding patterns but to be sure indeed leave them for the full 28 days.

........................................................................................................................................................................
I have already been criticized for not presenting rubbish on the show bench so need to breed faster to obtain results so I can look like a real breeder to those that choose the easy path of breeding other breeders successful mice ( I'll be impressed if they still do well a few generations down ) also to those I do not dribble over, hence my findings may be biased.

( Last bit is a tongue in cheek dig at said critics, nobody here except maybe one ) :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Not quite sure where the last bit was aimed? :?: :? I for one do not breed 'easy' varieties so I'm not sure what you're getting at... My comments were purely based on experience of what gives the best results for the mice.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry should have said nothing was aimed at mousebreeder at all she has been nothing but helpful in all my never ending questions of genetics and the such.


----------

